
4.95 million people signed up for Telegram - Rockin_Vik
https://twitter.com/telegram/status/437743435395514368
======
skrowl
Telegram registrations exploding in the wake of WhatsApp going to Facebook.
Just more proof of how unpopular Facebook is with today's more tech-savy
youth?

